# Trad dudes



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

where are you guys getting your cedar arrows from?

thinking i am going to get the recurve out this off season and see if i can get back to where i left off...


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

3rivers archery


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks Nitro...

is Red Feather still producing arrows?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

three rivers has always been my source.

What kind of recurve you got??


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

NitroNX898 said:


> 3rivers archery


X3


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> three rivers has always been my source.
> 
> What kind of recurve you got??


it's a older PSE, takedown....can't remember the model off the top of my head...55#'s at 28 inches...loved that thing, shot it great till i got bored. LOL

looking at getting another Black Widow...sold my other one a few years back because i didn't have time to shoot it.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Raven archery for shafts. I usually make my own arrows and do a few dozen shafts for friends if I buy arrows I get them from my buddy Jeff who runs "Ten Again Arrows" out of Red oak Texas. He has a Facebook page look up ten again Arrows tell him the Lil Brown Sanna Claus sent you to him. Chunky you remember Jeff he was the big Highland Scot who hunted with us at Smittys in Freer. Any how he spines and weight matches them way closer than most everyone out there . I know slot of folks on the Tbot circuit who use only how for arrows .


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sure I remember him he makes some really nice ones. I don't shoot wood arrows much these days...but, I did get a bunch from 3rivers, Kustom King, and the last dozen from Bounty hunter who posts up here and on TBH.


----------

